# Guitart



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

__





Log In or Sign Up to View


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Woah lol


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's scary!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I kinda don’t not like it?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Too bad you still can't play it (unless the doll's hands are just above the strings)


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Disturbing. Keep it up.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Creepy as all fuck.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Comes with case?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

DC23 said:


> Comes with case?


A case of scabies...


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

colchar said:


> Creepy as all fuck.


I was going to say the same..No way that would be on my wall.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's only $165. LOL

Here is a close up photo.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Does the head turn 360 degrees and puke green stuff?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is insanely morbid but I like it. Creepy but very cool!


----------

